# 0x0290 not ready for prime time!!!



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Spontaneous reboots and screwing up my OTA with a 771 message "searching for..."

Take us back to one that worked ASAP


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to come back that my HR21-700 has been rock solid since 290 came out.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Have you posted the specifics in the issues thread, Dolfid?

I don't think it's 0290 that's causing your problems.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Dolfid said:


> Spontaneous reboots and screwing up my OTA with a 771 message "searching for..."
> 
> Take us back to one that worked ASAP


Don't blame 0x290. Something else is wrong. Post back more details about the problem and the troubleshooting you've tried so far.


----------



## jeffreydj (Aug 17, 2008)

0x290 has been perfect on all three of mine. No issues at all.


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

I refer you to the 130+ posts in the "...issues only thread" re: 0x0290 - I'm glad all's well with you guys but there are some of us having trouble with 0x0290 - I'm tired of troubleshooting - Directv should have everything fixed by now - they've been at it for a year plus!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

0X290 has been EXCELLENT on my HR21-700!!!

Love the Skip-To-Tick, Faster Guide, etc. Mine doesn't Reboot because I have it on an APC Battery Backup, Automatic Voltage Regulator, Surge Protector & Line Conditioner. 

Maybe you are getting alot of momentary outages!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Dolfid said:


> I refer you to the 130+ posts in the "...issues only thread" re: 0x0290 - I'm glad all's well with you guys but there are some of us having trouble with 0x0290 - I'm tired of troubleshooting - Directv should have everything fixed by now - they've been at it for a year plus!


If you want help, give specifics of your setup and the steps you've already tried. If not, you simply want to whine. It's fine either way, but you ought to be clear in your first post what you're looking to do here.

That said, 0x0290 has been great on all three of my R/HR2x boxes.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dolfid said:


> I refer you to the 130+ posts in the "...issues only thread" re: 0x0290 - I'm glad all's well with you guys but there are some of us having trouble with 0x0290 - I'm tired of troubleshooting - Directv should have everything fixed by now - they've been at it for a year plus!


Is that anything like the 283 replies in the 0x0255 thread? 

There's always issues. Some end up being related to the software. Some are related to the local setup.

They haven't been at this one for a year plus... it's only been a few months (since July). As has been said, if you want help you're best served here by posting details of your issue and plenty of people will attempt to help. Venting is fine, but all it attracts is non-constructive discussion that won't do you any good, so why bother?


----------



## pikespeakhiker (Jul 27, 2008)

Rock solid on 2 HR21-100s here! Also received my Colorado Springs locals OTA last week, too. We have an AM21 upstairs (which of course has trick play problems of its own - which also seem to be a little better with x290), but no OTA capability in the basement. Was great watching Sunday football in true HD today on the treadmill!


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think it's 0290 that's causing your problems.


In his defense, I've also had an increase in spontaneous reboots since 290 (three this week, and we haven't even really watched that much tv). I haven't, however, had any 771 messages.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dolfid said:


> I refer you to the 130+ posts in the "...issues only thread" re: 0x0290 - I'm glad all's well with you guys but there are some of us having trouble with 0x0290 - I'm tired of troubleshooting - Directv should have everything fixed by now - they've been at it for a year plus!


I have three HR2x's, one of which is almost 2 years old. I've never had multiple spontanous reboots. There is something wrong and we can probably figure it out.

Give us some info to work with and maybe we can help.

Mike


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> I've never had multiple spontanous reboots. There is something wrong and we can probably figure it out. Give us some info to work with and maybe we can help.


Not to hijack Dolfid's thread, but what info would be helpful? The last time this happened to us was today, probably some time between 10AM and noon, watching Mythbusters on live tv. We weren't even doing any trick-play... just watching TV, then the screen and lights on the HR went black for a moment, followed by the typical blue "amost there" screens, etc. It was also recording something at the time, as the red light was on. This is an HR21-200 with a Cavalry CAXM3701T0 1TB external drive, AM21, and network/phone connected. Powered through a 2400va UPS (as is the TV and AVR, which didn't lose power).

Can't say what was being watched the other two times this week, as I wasn't the one who witnessed it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Helpful info:

Model Number
Multi-Switches/SWM
Networked/anything connected to pass through
Phone line
HDMI/Component
HDMI switches
Dolby Digital On/Off
Native/Resolutions
eSATA

This for a start.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok, the things I omitted: Multiswitch: yes, there is an 8 port switch cascaded off of the one built into the dish. Don't know the model though (whatever their preferred flavor was 4 months ago). Currently using 6 ports (two HR21s and an HR10). No SWM. Nothing connected to the ethernet pass-through port. Connected via HDMI to my Onkyo 875 AVR, no intermediate switches. DD on. Native on, with all resolutions selected. TIA.


----------



## Anaisa (Sep 6, 2008)

DarinC said:


> Ok, the things I omitted: Multiswitch: yes, there is an 8 port switch cascaded off of the one built into the dish. Don't know the model though (whatever their preferred flavor was 4 months ago). Currently using 6 ports (two HR21s and an HR10). No SWM. Nothing connected to the ethernet pass-through port. Connected via HDMI to my Onkyo 875 AVR, no intermediate switches. DD on. Native on, with all resolutions selected. TIA.


Can you receive the signals from 119 deg?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

One thing you might want to try is redoing the satellite setup. This help fix my problem.


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

My complaint is that when DTV upgraded the software, they never bother to tell us - the loyal customers - exactly what it is supposed to do. Anybody know?


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Helpful info:
> 
> Model Number = HR20-100
> Multi-Switches/SWM = yes
> ...


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Since 0x0290, all the problems I'd been having with 0x254 have not yet recurred.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

rhipps said:


> My complaint is that when DTV upgraded the software, they never bother to tell us - the loyal customers - exactly what it is supposed to do. Anybody know?


Here is a list of what was fixed on this version.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143221


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rhipps said:


> My complaint is that when DTV upgraded the software, they never bother to tell us - the loyal customers - exactly what it is supposed to do. Anybody know?


Did you miss the splash screen when you hit {LIST}?

It does only show up once, perhaps someone else in your house saw it and failed to mention it to you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Dolfid said:


> MicroBeta said:
> 
> 
> > Helpful info:
> ...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> Helpful info:
> 
> Model Number
> Multi-Switches/SWM
> ...


Forgot one important question

UPS = Yes/No

99 percent of my issues with the DVR's went away when I put a good APC ups inline on the DVR and TV, it also filters issues through the Gig/e and telephone lines


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dolfid said:


> MicroBeta said:
> 
> 
> > Helpful info:
> ...


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

before that was satellite setup re-run? did not notice that in the post.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Anaisa said:


> Can you receive the signals from 119 deg?


No (well, at least not when the leaves are up, I'll have to check again). That can cause reboots? It happened again this morning during Bill Maher. I didn't seem to have these anywhere near this frequency before 290 (in fact, before 290, last time I remember it happening was probably two-three months ago). I guess I'll also follow the steps to re-download the firmware, though I'm interested to learn about the tie to 119. I know 119 is needed for guide data when not tuned to 101, but I seem to be on 101 often enough to get guide data.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DarinC said:


> No (well, at least not when the leaves are up, I'll have to check again). That can cause reboots? It happened again this morning during Bill Maher. I didn't seem to have these anywhere near this frequency before 290 (in fact, before 290, last time I remember it happening was probably two-three months ago). I guess I'll also follow the steps to re-download the firmware, though I'm interested to learn about the tie to 119. I know 119 is needed for guide data when not tuned to 101, but I seem to be on 101 often enough to get guide data.


I would like to hear about the tie in with the 119° satellite myself.

I'm not familiar with that.

Mike


----------



## rhipps (Apr 7, 2008)

mhayes70 said:


> Here is a list of what was fixed on this version.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143221


Thanks much. Read the list and am sort of underwhelmed.

Bob H.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

rhipps said:


> Thanks much. Read the list and am sort of underwhelmed.
> 
> Bob H.


That's ok. If you have any questions just ask and someone here will be glad to help you.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I would like to hear about the tie in with the 119° satellite myself.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that.
> 
> Mike


I can't remember specifics of the frequency/voltage combos involved, but essentially it boils down to the fact that if you stay tuned to a 99 or 103 sat transponder too long, the boxes cannot "see" the Guide data on 101 and it gets stale/out of date, causing any number of problems. Hence, the Guide data is mirrored on 119.

Enter the SWM: it has nine channels, plus the commands passed at 2.3 Mhz. Eight of those channels are used for programming sent to SWM-compatible receivers, the ninth is reserved for Guide data from 101 full-time and shared by all boxes. That way there is no need to see 119 when the boxes are tuned to 103 or 99 transponders for too long.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Did you miss the splash screen when you hit {LIST}?
> 
> It does only show up once, perhaps someone else in your house saw it and failed to mention it to you.


And, of course for DBSTalkers, they can look at more detailed release notes in the software release notes forum.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Dolfid said:


> Spontaneous reboots and screwing up my OTA with a 771 message "searching for..."
> 
> Take us back to one that worked ASAP





mhayes70 said:


> One thing you might want to try is redoing the satellite setup. This help fix my problem.


If you are getting a lot of 771 errors, then definitely you should redo the satellite setup. This will help to lock it in to the right setup.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

rhipps said:


> Thanks much. Read the list and am sort of underwhelmed.
> 
> Bob H.


Agree!
Lipsync and stability seem to be the only references to fixes in the list. Others are new features and "improvements."

I like the XM recording information now showing up on the screen saver, but that's relatively minor.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

i have the 0290 but my system is just as slow as before, since the up grade in software 0290 my recordings fade in and out between comericals. i have the hr22-100. just weighing in here,hope they can do another fix.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean by "Fade in and out." Could you explain?


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "Fade in and out." Could you explain?


 yes, when i start to watch a recording,black lines apear to fade in and out, when a comerical comes on in my recording it fades in and goes to the comerical. of course i skip forward,but still anoying. other wise very slow on guide and changing chanels.
forgive my spelling...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Is this on one particular channel or all of them?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pictures might help here .. as I normally see a fade-to-black leaving a show and fade-from-black when going to a show or commercial but that doesn't sound like what you are talking about.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Is this on one particular channel or all of them?


 it is on any recording i do.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> pictures might help here .. as I normally see a fade-to-black leaving a show and fade-from-black when going to a show or commercial but that doesn't sound like what you are talking about.


 yes that is what it does but there are broken lines in picture just as it starts to fade,now i am glad it is not just me.....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bills said:


> yes that is what it does but there are broken lines in picture just as it starts to fade,now i am glad it is not just me.....


Yeah, but I'm talking about the transition from show to black then back to show .. This has been part of TV for many years and has nothing to do with with the HR20. You seem to be talking about something else. Can you take a picture and post it?


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking about the transition from show to black then back to show .. This has been part of TV for many years and has nothing to do with with the HR20. You seem to be talking about something else. Can you take a picture and post it?


 sorry, but no,the problem is there, it is anoying but i can live with it ..thank you for your response.. regards..bills


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Yeah, but I'm talking about the transition from show to black then back to show .. This has been part of TV for many years and has nothing to do with with the HR20. You seem to be talking about something else. Can you take a picture and post it?


He might be talking about this problem with the HR21/HR22 and AM21 with picture breakup when going to black from program to commercial segments. If it is this is something that I've been reporting for months but gave up on since it never was getting fixed.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> Dolfid said:
> 
> 
> > If that's the only thing that has changed, and since your issues are uncommon, you might try to redownload the firmware.
> ...


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> And, if the remote has been changed to "RF", it must be changed back to "IR" before attempting to force a download.
> 
> Stan


Forcing a download can be performed with a remote in RF.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

RAD said:


> He might be talking about this problem with the HR21/HR22 and AM21 with picture breakup when going to black from program to commercial segments. If it is this is something that I've been reporting for months but gave up on since it never was getting fixed.


WOW !!
that does grab your attention. I have not seen that on either of mine.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

richierich said:


> 0X290 has been EXCELLENT on my HR21-700!!!
> 
> Love the Skip-To-Tick, Faster Guide, etc. Mine doesn't Reboot because I have it on an APC Battery Backup, Automatic Voltage Regulator, Surge Protector & Line Conditioner.
> 
> Maybe you are getting alot of momentary outages!!!


I have to echo this entirely. For me the new firmware, the skip-to-tick and faster guide are great and I never thought about it, but the lack of a battery back up could very well be the primary cause for the intermittent annoying reboots seen by many users. I've used battery back up for a couple of years and have never had a single reboot. I 'have' noticed the battery kick in numerous times due to momentary power outages (you can hear a slight buzz when the battery kicks in). I highly recommend a battery backup to protect your equipment and potentially avoid bothersome reboots.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

SlimyPizza said:


> the lack of a battery back up could very well be the primary cause for the intermittent annoying reboots seen by many users.


I'm certain that's not the problem for _me_. I have a server room grade UPS that powers my entire set-up, less the subs and shakers. Nothing else is even blinking when it happens. Also, the fact that the huge increase in reboots coincided with 290 is too much of a conicidence to overlook. Now, it IS certainly possible that the last batch of lock-ups and subsequent forced reboots and firmware upgrade has somehow left the drive with some errrors that are causing the problem. My other HR21 apparently had a marginal hard drive, and died completely after the first batch of lock-ups/reboots. I bought a new drive for that DVR, which fixed the problem. The old drive won't even power up to run diagnostics on it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

DarinC said:


> I'm certain that's not the problem for _me_.Now, it IS certainly possible that the last batch of lock-ups and subsequent forced reboots and firmware upgrade has somehow left the drive with some errrors that are causing the problem.


I truly believe something is fubar'd with your system to cause these random lockups and reboots. I haven't had a random lockup on one of my R/HR2x boxes in a very, very long time (on the order of a year or more). And I'm NOT on a UPS.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> I truly believe something is





> fubar'd


I used to play ball on a team that was named "Fubar", and we won several championships. I was the only person on the team that didn't have a PHD, and I had to explain "fubar" to them. :lol:



> with your system to cause these random lockups and reboots. I haven't had a random lockup on one of my R/HR2x boxes in a very, very long time (on the order of a year or more). And I'm NOT on a UPS.


Earlier this year my 20-700s would reboot every once in a while. And then that stopped. Nothing was done, no NR was downloaded. And none of my 21s rebooted during that time the 20-700s were rebooting. And that was rare and really caused no problems. And it only happened on 700s that were NOT being used. Never happened on a 700 that was recording or being used to watch recordings. Minor problem.

Aside from that, I'm solid as a rock and have no problem with 290, and, like you, I do not have a UPS.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I did notice one thing this weekend while watching many football games on several different channels: The Auto Correct function was intermittent at best, non-existent at worst, mostly non-existent.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> WOW !!
> that does grab your attention. I have not seen that on either of mine.


I've never seen that on an UTV DVR, a TiVo or an HR. "WOW" is right. Something is very wrong with that.

Rich


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I wonder if a usb cord could cause issues like that.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> I wonder if a usb cord could cause issues like that.


Who knows?

Thinking about this further: what happens on a reboot? A disk check if things are very messed up, but at the very list the system downloads new Guide data and satellite info for the first few days (even if the Guide is cached - that's the infamous "Step 2 of 2" isn't it?) Perhaps a failing disk leads the system to believe cached data is corrupt or inaccurate and it forces a reboot?


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> WOW !!
> that does grab your attention. I have not seen that on either of mine.


Mine(2 AM-21's) are also Tetris-block-free.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had mine lock up once in the last couple of days but some people are talking about more than 10 times a week so I would say something is askew in their setup/environment that is causing this.

I used to have daily power outages before I moved to my current location so that is why I posted about my battery backup but there are many other things that can cause this such as a Bad Power Supply in the unit, etc., etc.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

On the subject of battery back ups:



DarinC said:


> I'm certain that's not the problem for _me_. I have a server room grade UPS that powers my entire set-up, less the subs and shakers. Nothing else is even blinking when it happens. Also, the fact that the huge increase in reboots coincided with 290 is too much of a conicidence to overlook. Now, it IS certainly possible that the last batch of lock-ups and subsequent forced reboots and firmware upgrade has somehow left the drive with some errrors that are causing the problem. My other HR21 apparently had a marginal hard drive, and died completely after the first batch of lock-ups/reboots. I bought a new drive for that DVR, which fixed the problem. The old drive won't even power up to run diagnostics on it.


Yep. Sounds like there's more going on than a simple battery back up can fix. Wishful thinking on my part. While I'm wishing... maybe DLB will suddenly become available.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Just to confirm - you're not running any cables through the UPS - just power correct?



DarinC said:


> I'm certain that's not the problem for _me_. I have a server room grade UPS that powers my entire set-up, less the subs and shakers. Nothing else is even blinking when it happens. Also, the fact that the huge increase in reboots coincided with 290 is too much of a conicidence to overlook. Now, it IS certainly possible that the last batch of lock-ups and subsequent forced reboots and firmware upgrade has somehow left the drive with some errrors that are causing the problem. My other HR21 apparently had a marginal hard drive, and died completely after the first batch of lock-ups/reboots. I bought a new drive for that DVR, which fixed the problem. The old drive won't even power up to run diagnostics on it.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

You might also check operating temperature. Overheating can cause probs as well.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

No, nothing goes through the UPS other than power. The OTA cable does go though a surge protector. And the unit is in fairly open air, so it shouldn't be hot. The temp reads as 32°... not sure why, unless they are using the HD temp sensor instead of a separate one on the motherboard. Perhaps the fact that I use an external drive that prevents a temp reading?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

32? Hmm sounds like Celsius, in which case you'd be fine tempwise at about 96 

Does that OTA go into your HR or AM21 or to the TV? (Didn't recall what setup you have). Just for giggles, you might try bypassing the UPS with your OTA and see what happens. It's possible reboots can come from voltage drops/spikes I wold imagine.



DarinC said:


> No, nothing goes through the UPS other than power. The OTA cable does go though a surge protector. And the unit is in fairly open air, so it shouldn't be hot. The temp reads as 32°... not sure why, unless they are using the HD temp sensor instead of a separate one on the motherboard. Perhaps the fact that I use an external drive that prevents a temp reading?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If the OTA antenna is outdoors and grounded, you might have a ground loop between the dish ground and the OTA ground. Check the voltage between the OTA F connectors ground and the case of the DVR. Should read 0 or very very close to 0.

If nothing else fixes it, and you can afford to lose your saved recordings, try forcing the DVR to reformat the drive (I can't remember the front panel sequence to do this anymore), and then redownload the firmware. If its eSATA drive, check the drives power supply for low current/overheating. You could test this by using the internal drive and seeing if the reboots stop.

FWIW on my HR22-100/AM21 my temp reads in 108 degrees in F.


----------



## Pres16 (Oct 24, 2008)

I hate that this has to be my first post, but I agree that 0290 is not ready for prime time. Since downloading, I cannot watch any recording or pause/rewind a live show without it freezing at for a couple of seconds at best and freezing up at worst. Lately, when I do an RBR, it will stop the boot and call for a reboot 3-5 times. I do have an HR21-700 not connected to a UPS. This did not happen before the 0290 release. The temp is reading 117F right now. Also, I have tried the whole unplug the unit, unplug the network, and it is still freezing up.

Also, I just talked to D* tech support tonight and they said that they are aware that there are still issues and they are working on them.

Can't wait for the HD Tivo!!!!!!


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Pres16 said:


> Also, I just talked to D* tech support tonight and they said that they are aware that there are still issues and they are working on them.
> 
> Can't wait for the HD Tivo!!!!!!


Lets hope they fix them quickly. I haven't had any lockups on my HR22, but PQ seems to have diminished. Checked my signal strengths, and all is good their, so hopefully this will be addressed as well.

Edit: by pq diminished, what I mean is the picture just doesn't look as sharp and clear as it did before the update. Sometimes I wonder if I am watching SD when I know it is an HD broadcast.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Pres16 said:


> Also, I just talked to D* tech support tonight and they said that they are aware that there are still issues and they are working on them.


That has been a standard DirecTV response for years.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Canis Lupus said:


> 32? Hmm sounds like Celsius, in which case you'd be fine tempwise at about 96
> 
> Does that OTA go into your HR or AM21 or to the TV? (Didn't recall what setup you have). Just for giggles, you might try bypassing the UPS with your OTA and see what happens. It's possible reboots can come from voltage drops/spikes I wold imagine.


The screen says °F, so I have to assume it's F. My assumption has been that the DVR is actually using the HD's temp sensor (they have them), and for whatever reason, it doesn't get the signal on an external drive (plus, it never varies, and 32 is a rather coincidental number). It would be interesting to see what other people see with external drives.

As far as the OTA cable, it goes to an AM21, and it doesn't go through the UPS, it goes through a passive surge suppressor. I just don't see how any ground loops, etc., could cause reboots on one firmware, but not the previous one. I think the most likely cause is an error on the drive, probably created during the firmware update, or during the lock-ups/reboots that preceeded it. I'll probably try a forced download of the firmware, but if that doesn't fix it, I'll probably just suffer through to the next firmware before trying a HD wipe. It's a 1TB drive... that's a lot of shows and settings to lose.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Sensor is for the Internal Hard Drive and even if you are using an External Drive as I do, the Internal Hard Drive still spins up so it is still generating some heat but not as much as if it was in full use. That temp sensor may be wrong or not working properly because it should be over 97 degrees F!!!


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmm, well, maybe the sensor is just bad. Or maybe the internal HD is bad. But what are the chances of getting TWO HR21s and having the hard drives fail in both of them within four months? The one in my other HR did die, won't even spin up.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

most people with ext drives report that temp issue, almost all of them report 32 as the figure. IMO nothing to worry about there. keep in mind external drives, while capable of being used, are not officially supported yet from what I've been told.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok, that's what I figured.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

When it does spontaneously reboot, does it ever boot back to the internal, or does it always boot back to the 1TB? 

FWIW, my temperature always shows the correct number (not 32), and I use a FAP 750 eSATA.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Mine always boots back to the external. I've never had problems with it not detecting the external drive.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Dumb question maybe (and perhaps you noted this above but I missed it along the way), but have you tried running without an external drive for a week or two to see how it goes?


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> 32? Hmm sounds like Celsius, in which case you'd be fine tempwise at about 96
> 
> Not to nitpick, but 32C would be 89.6F not 96 which would still be OK for operating temp. I know it says F but there is no way you are running your HR2x at the freezing point. It is Celsius. Temp does not seem to be your problem (as already noted) but if it really says F then maybe there is an underlying issue with the hardware/software.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

jgrade said:


> Canis Lupus said:
> 
> 
> > 32? Hmm sounds like Celsius, in which case you'd be fine tempwise at about 96
> ...


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh you mean "double it and add 32 doesn't work?" :grin:



jgrade said:


> Canis Lupus said:
> 
> 
> > 32? Hmm sounds like Celsius, in which case you'd be fine tempwise at about 96
> ...


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

That makes sense.



cygnusloop said:


> jgrade said:
> 
> 
> > 32F is the "null" value for the temp sensor. As in it is returning no value or a default value. That value is 0 deg C, or 32F. This is what you get with a broken or disconnected sensor. I expect the software in the HR20 is converting C to F.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Oh you mean "double it and add 32 doesn't work?" :grin:
> 
> Sure it works great, (except almost double and add 32) I'm just anal since I need to be precise in my job. The problem is that without knowing whether the coefficient of the thermistor is positive or negative, it's though to know what value a broken sensor would return and what the software would do with a erroneous value like a 0 or null. This may make for a good reason to have a new unit shipped.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

LameLefty said:


> Dumb question maybe (and perhaps you noted this above but I missed it along the way), but have you tried running without an external drive for a week or two to see how it goes?


*I* haven't (I have to keep reminding myself that this isn't my thread, mearly one I've hijacked.  ) Honestly, it's too much work... there are a ton of things on there we haven't watched yet, and it's constantly recording. I'd have to mirror all the recording settings on the internal drive, then we'd have to find a time of no recordings to switch back and forth between the drives. If it doesn't get fixed in the next release, I'll have to look at drastic measures, but I'm holding out right now. It could even fix itself. This unit had issues like this when I first got it for a month or two, then seemed to fix itself for another month or two. I don't know if the previous "fix" was random, or if it coincided with the previous firmware upgrade, or my upgrade to the external drive. :whatdidid


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> 32F is the "null" value for the temp sensor. As in it is returning no value or a default value. That value is 0 deg C, or 32F. This is what you get with a broken or disconnected sensor. I expect the software in the HR20 is converting C to F.


Whenever you use an external eSATA drive, the temp value is likely to be nonsense. 
Sometimes it's 32, sometimes it's 70-something, and sometimes it's God-knows-what-else.
That's just how it is, it doesn't mean anything is wrong with the unit.
It means only that the unit does not report accurate temp readings when the user takes advantage of the "unsupported feature" of using an external eSATA drive.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

russdog said:


> cygnusloop said:
> 
> 
> > Whenever you use an external eSATA drive, the temp value is likely to be nonsense.
> ...


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

jgrade said:


> russdog said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe, but that was not my quote, cygnusloop said that.
> ...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

As I posted before, it just may be a Malfunctioning Temp Sensor!!!

Have you ever seen any parts on an HR2X DVR fail???


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Since 0x290 all 3 of my HR21 units, 1 -100, 2 -700 have been pixelating on all HD channels. Locals, ESPN, USA, Food, etc.....

All 3 of my HR20 units have been working perfectly fine.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

I had problems with x0290 and this fixed them...



MicroBeta said:


> *Forcing a Download*
> Restart your receiver. Using the remote control, select Menu -> Help & Settings -> Setup -> Reset -> Restart Recorder.
> Press the DASH (-) key to confirm. Please ask for instructions if this does not work for you.
> When the reset process starts, the blue LEDs on the front of the receiver will turn off.
> ...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> Oh you mean "double it and add 32 doesn't work?" :grin:
> 
> Well, it works, but it only gives you an approximation. The "real" multiplier is 1.8 and your grin indicates you already knew that. :icon_cool


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

And your sunglasses indicate it's sunny there in SoCal? :lol:


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't know if this was mentioned my wife said lately she had her recorded shows jumped to the end while playing back at mid point. The remote response is still sluggish on the HR21's.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned my wife said lately she had her recorded shows jumped to the end while playing back at mid point. The remote response is still sluggish on the HR21's.


By chance she wasn't using skip or slip at the time? If so, she may have been a victim of key bounce, because press and hold of the skip button advances to the end of the program, no matter where you are in the playback...


----------



## captcab_99 (Feb 3, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> One thing you might want to try is redoing the satellite setup. This help fix my problem.


This did the trick for me, thanks for the info.
It was driving me crazy.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

russdog said:


> Whenever you use an external eSATA drive, the temp value is likely to be nonsense.
> Sometimes it's 32, sometimes it's 70-something, and sometimes it's God-knows-what-else.
> That's just how it is, it doesn't mean anything is wrong with the unit.
> It means only that the unit does not report accurate temp readings when the user takes advantage of the "unsupported feature" of using an external eSATA drive.


I run an eSATA on both an HR20-700 (FAP750GB) and on an HR21-100 (CAV1TB), and my temperature sensors both work fine, and just as they always did. Both reporting (in a closed cabinet) between 115F and 125F.

Don't know why some folks sensors seem to go wacko when they install an eSATA.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Canis Lupus said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you mean "double it and add 32 doesn't work?" :grin:
> ...


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Dolfid said:
> 
> 
> > If that's the only thing that has changed, and since your issues are uncommon, you might try to redownload the firmware.
> ...


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

good deal!


----------



## sperho (Sep 28, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> The "real" multiplier is 1.8 and your grin indicates you already knew that. :icon_cool


Umm, not. If water boils at 100C at atmospheric pressure (which it does), you mean to tell me it also boils at 180F? I hope you were spoofing. The 9/5x + 32 is the correct conversion method.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

sperho said:


> Umm, not. If water boils at 100C at atmospheric pressure (which it does), you mean to tell me it also boils at 180F? I hope you were spoofing. The 9/5x + 32 is the correct conversion method.


The problem with the 9/5x +32 is it is not easy to do in your head. Take 30 degrees C as an example:

30 X 9 = 270 / 5 = 54 + 32 = 86 degrees F

An easier way that will give the same results and can be done in your head is:

2x - 10% of total + 32

2 X 30 =60 - 6 = 54 + 32 = 86 degrees F


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i never liked the metric system.


----------



## sperho (Sep 28, 2008)

bpratt said:


> The problem with the 9/5x +32 is it is not easy to do in your head. Take 30 degrees C as an example:
> 
> 30 X 9 = 270 / 5 = 54 + 32 = 86 degrees F
> 
> ...


Yes, there are several ways to skin that equation... My point was that 1.8x was not one of them.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> By chance she wasn't using skip or slip at the time? If so, she may have been a victim of key bounce, because press and hold of the skip button advances to the end of the program, no matter where you are in the playback...


Possible, as noted the sluggish remote response, it often caused her to press the remote more times than needed.

On a side note, I received an ATT Uverse flyer and in it they made a point of their super fast remote response time, I wondered what was that about?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

sperho said:


> My point was that 1.8x was not one of them.


I think you are misinterpreting billsharpe's post. He was replying to a post that said 2x +32, and said the real multiplier was 1.8. As in 1.8 instead of 2x, or 1.8x + 32. At least that's how I took it.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

sperho said:


> Yes, there are several ways to skin that equation... My point was that 1.8x was not one of them.


1.8 X 30 = 54 + 32 = 86


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

bpratt said:


> The problem with the 9/5x +32 is it is not easy to do in your head. Take 30 degrees C as an example:
> 
> 30 X 9 = 270 / 5 = 54 + 32 = 86 degrees F
> 
> ...


or my favorite, and the easiest, although not the most accurate, 2x+30.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

:scratchin .. seems to me that devising the formula to convert Celsius to Fahrenheit is a bit off topic.


----------

